# Zip Lock Bags



## luvmypt (Dec 19, 2006)

Does anybody know if there is a limit on how many zip lock bags you can have in your carry on? I know there's one and only one for liquids and gels but what about one for trail mix, beef jerky and other similar snack items? I've been on TSA's website and I can only find one reference to zip lock bags and that's for liquids and gels. I even emailed the TSA and so far they haven't responded.

We leave for Portugal this coming Friday and we are rapidly running out of time so if somebody knows the answers I sure would appreciate a timely response. Thanks.


----------



## DianeG (Dec 19, 2006)

I flew to Spain and France in October. I had one ziplock bag for the gels & liquids, and another ziplock bag for my cell phone & charger, and yet one other for batteries and film. You only have to present the one with the liquids & gels for inspection, the others remain in your carry-on bag as you pass security. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 19, 2006)

If your asking if you can have more than one bag for gels and liquids the answer is NO. The current limit is one quart sized bag per passenger. This applies to carry on only.


----------



## geekette (Dec 19, 2006)

so far as I know there is no threat caused by ziplocs so there is no need to limit them.  Travellers have used them for years in their luggage for all the things you mention.  So long as you abide by the TSA rules for liquids in your carryon, I wouldn't worry about what else you have in ziplocs.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree. There is no limit to the number of such bags. They make a handy packing tool, especially for items that you don't want strange hands (TSA?) touching! I routinely have a number of such see-through bags packed with various items in my carry-on bag, usually the only baggage I take when I fly. I fly about every other week, sometimes internationally and have never had a problem. 

However, as stated, if you have liquids and gels, a single one-quart bag for those is all you are allowed. The reason that's all you can find on the TSA website is that liquids and gels are banned, except when packed in the single bag. 

There is no TSA prohibition against carrying the other items you mention. There also doesn't appear to be a Portugal prohibition on import of any of the type of items you plan to take.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 20, 2006)

This merits a reference on any thread which mentions both the TSA and zip lock bags.

http://www.kiphawleyisanidiot.com/

-David


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 20, 2006)

David,

Don't you realize that it is wrong to tell the emperor that he is not wearing clothes?

And how about the Grey Panthers? We haven't had any terrorist acts from them since old ladies have been more thoroughly searched, have we? The security MUST be working. In fact ALL old ladies may need searching for more protection.

And all those "color code" alerts that used to happen mostly before elections? They worked too (obviously!!!) So much so that we don't even use them anymore...

John Faeth

PS. If you want to have real security, we need to hire the head of El Al Airlines Security as Homeland Security Director - on that I'm VERY serious. About a billlion folks overseas would love to get them and they have NEVER had a successful attack.


----------



## luvmypt (Dec 20, 2006)

I received an email from the TSA today regarding my question about using multiple zip lock bags for other items. They didn't answer my question so I'm going with the advice of my fellow tuggers and pack our snacks in multiple bags. Thanks to all who responded.

Don


----------



## Htoo0 (Dec 20, 2006)

Strange, there was an article in our local paper this week which said the TSA limit was three 1 quart bags.  Don't know where they got that though.  *UPDATE:* I'll stand corrected. Today's paper said the rule was 3-1-1,  max *3* ounces per container, as many containers as will fit in a *1* quart clear baggie, and only *1* baggie.


----------



## Hoc (Dec 21, 2006)

geekette said:
			
		

> so far as I know there is no threat caused by ziplocs so there is no need to limit them.



I don't know.  Terrorists could break into the cockpit and put them over the pilot's head.


----------



## akbmusic (Dec 21, 2006)

*Just a few thoughts*

I would really like to develop a way to basically dehydrate liquid tolietries into a powder form so that  I could make a fortune off of this wonderful rule and retire early.  (Someone made money off of Tang once, right?!?!?!)  One major roadblock my 12-year old has foreseen is what we will call the toothpaste dilemma. But we are working on it-ha ha ha!


----------



## cluemeister (Dec 21, 2006)

Be aware of liquids that are over 3 ounces.  My wife had liquid gel toothpaste just over 3 ounces, and  my MIL had liquids in her purse that she forgot about.  Both were called for "bag check" while passing through xray.  We also had to transfer items out of the ziploc bag we brought, because it was the wrong size.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 22, 2006)

I was impressed that two European low cost carriers I flew on recently, RyanAir and Wizz, both provided free zip lock bags for passengers who had forgotten to bring them.  That is what I call customer service!


----------



## Icarus (Dec 25, 2006)

Htoo0 said:
			
		

> Strange, there was an article in our local paper this week which said the TSA limit was three 1 quart bags.  Don't know where they got that though.  *UPDATE:* I'll stand corrected. Today's paper said the rule was 3-1-1,  max *3* ounces per container, as many containers as will fit in a *1* quart clear baggie, and only *1* baggie.



1 baggie *for your liquids and gels*.

You can have as many zip lock bags as like, but only one, 1 quart sized baggie for all your liquids and gels, all of which must be 3 ounces or less.

-David


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 25, 2006)

Just flew R/T Newark - Washington National (Reagan) this weekend. Both airports had a supply of baggies available. They 3-1-1 rule mentioned is absolutely correct. The baggie must be removed from your luggage and scanned separately (using one of the grey "tubs"). 

I was shocked, they even had disposable socks at Washington this afternoon for those who wanted them (shoes must be removed too). First time I had seen them, guess the politicians take care of airports where they travel a lot


----------



## Icarus (Dec 25, 2006)

johnmfaeth said:
			
		

> Just flew R/T Newark - Washington National (Reagan) this weekend. Both airports had a supply of baggies available. They 3-1-1 rule mentioned is absolutely correct. The baggie must be removed from your luggage and scanned separately (using one of the grey "tubs").



Right. But some people thought that it meant you couldn't have other zip lock baggies, full of non-liquid/gel items or even empty ones. That's the part that isn't true. 3-1-1 does not mean that you can't have other baggies with you.

Zip lock (or any other type of plastic) bags are not on the banned item list.

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm

-David


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 25, 2006)

David,

Yes, you are 100% correct. 

For example, each sock you own can even be carried in a separate zip lock bag if you wanted to do that.

And the 1 quart size are too small to suffocate flight crew with, so again, the world is safe for democracy courtesy of the TSA. However, the non-liquid carrying bags can also be ANY size, a loophole in the rules.

I must say, I just checked your TSA website link and am personally delighted that those evil snow globes have finally made the prohibited list. I wish I had seen that a few days ago so I would have felt safe from a snow globe attack while travelling.

Maybe we should be banning Arab men age 18-35 with Saudi or Yemeni passports who continuously chant "God is great" in arabic, that one hasn't made the list yet....

John


----------



## ontariotripper (Dec 25, 2006)

Ready for this one???My husband had a heart attack and needs to carry nitroglycerin spray with him. Can you imagine them asking about the spray at the airport? I can see the guns coming out and everybody hitting the deck!! Guess we will hope for the best and put in in the suitcase...but I don't think it's supposed to be there either!!


----------



## Icarus (Dec 25, 2006)

ontariotripper said:
			
		

> Ready for this one???My husband had a heart attack and needs to carry nitroglycerin spray with him. Can you imagine them asking about the spray at the airport? I can see the guns coming out and everybody hitting the deck!! Guess we will hope for the best and put in in the suitcase...but I don't think it's supposed to be there either!!



As long as the medication is properly labeled with the prescription label attached, you can carry it on. I would not put critical medication in checked luggage in case your bags are lost or otherwise delayed.

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/specialneeds/editorial_1059.shtm

Also from the 3-1-1 page:

Declare larger liquids. Prescription medications, baby formula and milk are allowed in quantities exceeding three ounces and are not required to be in the zip-top bag. Declare these items for inspection at the checkpoint.

-David


----------



## ontariotripper (Dec 26, 2006)

In the Air Canada web site it says no nitroglycerin, for both the carry on or in the luggage. Silly question but are there different "kinds" of nitro? We went on the "London Eye" where they check you like crazy and my husband just said it was a "spray" he needed certainly not saying the dreaded word. You're right about not putting it in the luggage and for sure that would be the one time he would need it!


----------



## Barbara (Dec 26, 2006)

Recently, returning from Cancun we purchased 3-12 ounce bottles of vanilla at the airport duty free shop.  They were delivered to the plane and we got them when we boarded.  

After boarding we had to deplane for a tire to be changed.  We were told to take all belonging with us... the vanilla came with us off the plane.  However, the delay cause us to change flights because we would not be able to make our connecting flight. 
We were stuck for 3 more hours in the Cancun airport waiting for our another flight.  All that time we had the vanilla with us.  I mentioned it to the gate attendant,  she said it was OK.  The boarding security people, checking us for the 2nd time never checked it or said a word about it.  However, this time they confiscated a small can of salmon that was allowed the first time.  Go figure!


----------



## CatLovers (Dec 26, 2006)

akbmusic said:


> I would really like to develop a way to basically dehydrate liquid tolietries into a powder form so that  I could make a fortune off of this wonderful rule and retire early.  (Someone made money off of Tang once, right?!?!?!)  One major roadblock my 12-year old has foreseen is what we will call the toothpaste dilemma. But we are working on it-ha ha ha!



Too late!  Lush cosmetics (www.lush.com) sells almost every toiletry in solid form (and have done so for many years).  Lush doesn't make solid toothpaste, but it comes in the powder form already - go to any ethnic East Indian food store and ask for it.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 26, 2006)

ontariotripper said:


> In the Air Canada web site it says no nitroglycerin, for both the carry on or in the luggage.



Interesting. Canadian regulations can certainly be different than US regulations. Obviously, the TSA has the rules for USA, not Canada, but the US is making sure that any flights that land in the USA have similar regs imposed on them.

I found this for Canada with a quick google search:

http://www.catsa-acsta.gc.ca/english/travel_voyage/list.shtml

The regulations seem very similar to the TSAs regulations, including the plastic bag, and quantity limits, however the quantity limits are metric, of course, and 100ml is 3.4 ounces, while the TSA limits are 3 ounces. Theoretically, I suppose that could mean that you can bring in 100ml/100gram quantities from Canada, but can't return with those same quantities, or go through a security checkpoint with those same quantities.

It does list Nitroglycerin as a prohibited item under Explosives (not under medicine), but it also says this:



> Liquid prescription medicine with a name that matches the passenger’s ticket or boarding pass, and other essential non-prescription liquid medicines continue to be permitted and are exempt from the container size restrictions. In addition, they are not required to be placed in a plastic bag.



Personally, I think you'll be ok with it as long as it's labeled properly with the pharmacy label and the name matches the passenger. But you might want to check to make sure.

-David


----------



## Neesie (Dec 28, 2006)

*I'm embarrassed*

I will be flying from MSP to Cancun (and back!) for the first time Jan. '07 carrying my cold gel-pack and needle injected medicine in an insulated carry-on.:annoyed:  I have familiarized myself with the rules and know that meds are an exception but I still feel quite embarrassed by it.  Luckily it is only my husband going with me since most of my friends and relatives don't know I have to inject myself twice daily now.  But I find it an embarrassment to show total stangers.   Ahh, the price of travel......


----------



## geekette (Dec 28, 2006)

Neesie said:


> I will be flying from MSP to Cancun (and back!) for the first time Jan. '07 carrying my cold gel-pack and needle injected medicine in an insulated carry-on.:annoyed:  I have familiarized myself with the rules and know that meds are an exception but I still feel quite embarrassed by it.  Luckily it is only my husband going with me since most of my friends and relatives don't know I have to inject myself twice daily now.  But I find it an embarrassment to show total stangers.   Ahh, the price of travel......



Please don't be embarrassed.  Medical issues are personal, certainly, but do keep in mind they see a lot of people in a day - they won't think twice about a medically-necessary needle.  It may be a big deal to you, but you're one in a crowd to them.

Here's the other thing - embarrassment can be mistaken for other things and arouse suspicion.  Be sure to look them in the eye and answer fully any question they ask - I sure would not want to raise flags in Mexico.  

Family, that's another matter.  They don't need full disclosure.


----------



## Neesie (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks, Geekette, I know I shouldn't be embarrassed.  And thanks for the link that Icarus supplied to the TSA.  I am packing for my trip on Friday and suddenly wondered about my cold pack (how many ounces).  The rules stated that as long as its purpose was to keep my medicine cold that it could exceed the limit as long as I declared it at the security point.  The high point here is that I'll be able to re-freeze them daily at the condo and use them in my portable cooler for drinks.:whoopie:   Hope my subway sandwiches make it through security too!


----------

